# Best therapy for a 21 with problems in social situations



## Rammstein420 (Mar 2, 2008)

What is the best therapy that you guys have found that has really helped. I am kind of embaraced to tell my Psych about it (and especialy my parents) but I can't deny that I need help anymore because soon I will be going out into the real world, have a job and I also need to be able to be in social situations... I dont know if I provided enough details if I have not please request them... this is really important to me


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry to be off topic, but I just have to say that you have the effing coolest user name ever. :lol


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the best therapy would be going out into the real world.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Cognitive Behavioural Therapy without a doubt my friend. The Clark and Wells approach in CBT for SA is IMO the gold standard.

Simple exposure is not comlex enough to deal with the psychological principles on which SA is based.

Ross


----------

